
80 useful tools and services for software businesses - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/tools_and_services/
======
forgivegod
Could use Pencil ([http://pencil.evolus.vn/](http://pencil.evolus.vn/)) added
under wireframing as a free alternative to pay for apps already listed.

